# AEM CAI install



## KIPSY76 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just ordered a AEM Brute Force cai for my 05 A4. Wondering if anybody has had any issues installing? I know I will not notice any hp gain, but how about exhaust sound?
I should have some pics up in the next couple of days. Not of the cai, but of the car.


----------



## Q-Man (Nov 26, 2005)

I have one on my car and I noticed a little better throttle response. The biggest difference was that there is now a wooshing sound when I accelerate. I also did the Vector HSRK at the same time to help keep my IAT's lower and reduce heat soak. The main reason why I went with the AEM though was for the dry filter. I didn't want one that used oil. As for the installation it was very easy. It took me about an hour, but I took my time with the install. Hope that helps.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I have purchased a few differnt brand of CAIs for differnt vehicles. I have to say that My AEM is a nice product. I purchased the Superchips programmer first and then a TBS and CAI. I like the sound and feel of the upgrades! I even bought a K/N filter prewrap and put it on filter for extra protection. Just rotated K/N logo around so that you can see it. Throttle response, sound of air going into intake, and at WOT goat sounds meaner!!


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Is the AEM Brute Force an easy install for my 04 GTO? I was looking at the non polished.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

iwant2buyaGTO said:


> Is the AEM Brute Force an easy install for my 04 GTO? I was looking at the non polished.




On my 06 I couldn't reach the lower bolt between radiator and grill to attach heat shield. But it was still tight enuff just bolting the others on. Love my gray coated AEM


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

NJG8GT said:


> On my 06 I couldn't reach the lower bolt between radiator and grill to attach heat shield. But it was still tight enuff just bolting the others on. Love my gray coated AEM


I wonder if ill have the same problem with my 04


----------



## trackstar364 (May 3, 2010)

easy install for me. love the whooshing sound and it looks really nice. dresses it up just right.


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*Q...*

How did that Vector HSRK install go. 

The MILF, I mean MAF and IAT are integrated in the 05/06's?

Where did you mount the HSRK on the CAI?

Regards...Greg


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I will take an integrated MILF anytime.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

So im going to get this one....
AEM Brute Force Intake 2004 Pontiac GTO 5.7L V8 Gray : eBay Motors (item 120492445491 end time Jul-10-10 16:15:51 PDT)

Anyone know if i have to do anything else than just install it? I heard people talking bout super chips programmer and tbs something? What does that do?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

The arm brute force cai was nice on my 06 GTO. The TBS is a throttle body spacer which some say disturbs air flow more than helps it and some say only carburated engines benefit from this. 

The superchips is a programmer aka tuner. I had a superchips flashpaq handheld tuner for my 06. Noticed a power difference. I now have the superchips cortex programmer for G8 which has a specific engine tune for specific cold air intakes. I would suggest the cortex, easy to use. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Smokin'Goat said:


> How did that Vector HSRK install go.
> 
> The MILF, I mean MAF and IAT are integrated in the 05/06's?
> 
> ...


It's been a month but FWIW I have a plug-n-play HSRK that I put together that's $20 cheaper and IMHO works better.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

i just wanted to note one thing about the aem is that if you take that hood scoop baffles out aem put the brut force logo so you can see the logo through the hood scoop i thought that was cool!! lol


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

NJG8GT said:


> The arm brute force cai was nice on my 06 GTO. The TBS is a throttle body spacer which some say disturbs air flow more than helps it and some say only carburated engines benefit from this.
> 
> The superchips is a programmer aka tuner. I had a superchips flashpaq handheld tuner for my 06. Noticed a power difference. I now have the superchips cortex programmer for G8 which has a specific engine tune for specific cold air intakes. I would suggest the cortex, easy to use.
> 
> Hope this helps.


im a lil lost but that cuz im a noob. Just learning bout tuning and superchip stuff. I guess i have to do more research before i get my Aem brute force CAI


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

no you really dont the car does not need a chip to put on a aem the car will still get the benefits


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Just installed my AEM Brute Force! Sounds nice looks Awesome!
Part#AEM-21-8016DP


----------

